# Replacing a window regulator



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

There are a ton of regulators available on Rockauto.com for about $80.


More Information for DORMAN 748974


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

I put one in my 14 for like 75. Takes less than an hour, even with a couple beer breaks..


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Repairs at the dealer are ALWAYS more expensive than an independent shop and you will probably get better service at the indie shop.

Can the repair be done at home? Yeah with the right tools to get the door panel off. Wrong tools and you might need a new door panel. You can get an aftermarket regulator and track for less than $100 and then it just takes some time to get the old out and the new in. A second set of hands to help with the glass is beneficial but otherwise its a 1 set of hands job because of the lack of space to work in.


----------



## cokbrown (Nov 22, 2010)

I replaced mine in my '14 Cruze after a thief broke the rear window which broke part of the regulator. Got regulator on Craigslist for $50. I am not very handy but did it myself in the garage in about an hour and only used about 4 swear words.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

It comes dry. Make sure you use lithium grease on it.


----------



## Tpstr (Jul 18, 2015)

I’ve changed them a couple of times. If you’re patient, and have the tools to pop the panel off after unscrewing it, it’s not hard. The problems I’ve faced include:

1. Do not, do not twist the bottom of the mirror control before removal from the armrest. Snaps in a heartbeat. Very easy to replace, but adds to the cost when you accidentally break it.
2. Have a surplus of plugs to hold the panel available. I find you can never reuse the old ones. 
3. Do the best you can to keep the plastic sheeting in place. Does have an effect on road noise if it’s not put back right.
Good luck in your adventure. Once you change one, you can truly call yourself a Cruze owner.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

I just replaced my window regulator on my Chevy truck.

Find a good YouTube video and it will save alot of time. 1a auto is usually good.. 

Suggest you get a good set of plastic pry tools...

Jeff


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

I found a mechanic on CraigsList that did it for $60 in about an hour, in the parking lot of a supermarket. He was retired and specialized in window regulators; did a nice, careful job. I bought the part through ebay for approx $50, with shipping included. It's been on for 2 years now and still working great.


----------

